# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Stairs for verandah

## spottydog

Hi all, 
I am building some stairs for a verandah and I have a few questions.  The height of the verandah (t&g jarrah) is 1600 and the stairs are splayed (1200 at the top 1600 at the bottom).  The stringers (240x45 merbau) will mount onto 90mm posts at the top and the bottom and the treads (240 x 40 jarrah) will be housed in.  My questions are: 
1.  Do I need a stringer in the middle of the treads?
2.  How do I connect the stringer to the posts at the bottom?  I don't want it sitting on a concrete pad and am thinking that I will support it on stirrups but I am still not sure how to connect them to the posts (neatly). 
Any thoughts? 
ta, 
Peter

----------


## shauck

Yes to middle stringer. I would think the stirrup will be in the way of the stringer to post attachment, possibly. Maybe move the post back so the stiruup is not in the way. Not sure if this is going to be too far back to support the end of the stringer tho. Draw it up to scale and see. Maybe someone else has a better solution. Maybe sit the stringer in the stirrup or an appropriate bracket and house the post to the stringer? I am not an expert.

----------


## Bloss

Blocklayer's site is a wonder: Stair Calculator - Layout Stair Stringer, Headroom Rise Run - Metric

----------


## spottydog

> Yes to middle stringer. I would think the stirrup will be in the way of the stringer to post attachment, possibly. Maybe move the post back so the stiruup is not in the way. Not sure if this is going to be too far back to support the end of the stringer tho. Draw it up to scale and see. Maybe someone else has a better solution. Maybe sit the stringer in the stirrup or an appropriate bracket and house the post to the stringer? I am not an expert.

  Thanks Shauk.  Yeh I figured I needed the middle stringer ... :Frown:   As to drawing it up, I see what I can do! 
Peter

----------


## spottydog

> Blocklayer's site is a wonder: Stair Calculator - Layout Stair Stringer, Headroom Rise Run - Metric

  Thanks Bloss.  I used Blocklayer's site to get the rise and run for straight stairs and then a bit of trig to work it out for the splayed stringers.  Its a cool site. 
Peter

----------

